# Do I ask my wife this question???



## Roger136913 (Apr 29, 2009)

Any and all help will help.....

As some may have read My Wife wants a divorce... We have filed for Bankrupcy and the time frame is about 3 months before it's over.... 

I did some reading and I can include the money owed if it goes into forclosure can be added to chapter 7 filing... Problem is we have always been current on our monthly payments....

I know it's more of a question for our lawyer to answer... but the catch is he might say hey knowing you are filing for divorce I have to report it.... 

So I have 2 questions if anyone can shed some light.....

Do we stay current and not fall behind on not know if my Wife might decide to stay????

Or and this is the hard one as I always screw it up when I talk to her of late...

Do I ask her to start falling behind and go into foreclosure, but also stressing the point with out making her feel missing one payment is not something we can fix it we do it???

I know she says she wants the divorce, but also Know if say 3 months from now missing just one payment could start a foreclosure process that won't be reversed.... In another way I don't want to feel pressured into making a decession....

I don't know if I should say anything at all....but I also feel either saying nothing or telling her will ruin any chance I might have....

I am honestly stuck here and I think asking the Lawyer might be more of a problem.

Anyone go through this??? or almost go through this can you offer any advice???? I know a divorce and we lose the condo.... But what I would hate is if she said after to missed payments she wants me back???


----------



## mommydrgnfly (Apr 29, 2009)

oh boy.. i so wish i could help you sweety.. but I have no idea.. I mean without telling anyone who you are if I have your permission I could ask someone I know.. i won't without your permission though.. I really want to help you on this.. let me know hun. Good Luck!


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Roger136913-

slow down. It's not over 'till it's over. You may yet keep her if you keep your head and back off a bit.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> Roger136913-
> 
> slow down. It's not over 'till it's over. You may yet keep her if you keep your head and back off a bit.


haha...kinda what i was thinking...

as for the house. include it in ch 7 and stay current on payments.

i'm not a bk lawyer, fyi.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Avoid bankruptcy at most if not all costs. Its a bad deal in a multitude of ways.


----------

